# Multiplikationstabelle programmieren



## TamaraN (28. April 2011)

Hallo!!
Ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe. Ich muss in Java für nächste Woche eine Multiplikationstabelle programmieren. Die Aufgabe lautet:

Schreiben Sie ein Applet zum Anzeigen einer Multiplikationstabelle, wie sie kleine
Kinder benutzen. Beispielsweise sieht die Tabelle bis 6 folgendermaßen aus:
...1 2 3 4 5 6
1 1 2 3 4 5 6
2 2 4 6 8 10 12
3 3 6 9 12 15 18
4 4 8 12 16 20 24
5 5 10 15 20 25 30
6 6 12 18 24 30 36
Das Programm sollte eine Tabelle beliebiger Größe anzeigen können, die durch eine
Ganzzahl festgelegt wird, wie:
private int size=6;

Leider bin ich komplett überfordert und weiß noch nicht mal wo ich anfangen soll! Ich weiß, dass es etwas mit Schleifen auf sich hat, aber mehr auch nicht!  Wenn ich das nicht hinkriege, darf ich die Prüfung nicht schreiben. Ich weiß für viele von Euch mag es eine ziemlich einfache Aufgabe sein, aber ich bin schon regelrecht am verzweifeln! Bitte helft mir ...


----------



## Akeshihiro (28. April 2011)

Zu aller erst willkommen hier ^^

Öhm... Ja, du hast recht, das ist eine ziemlich einfache Aufgabe und so geht's sicherlich nicht nur mir. Aber andererseits ist es nicht unser Job die Hausaufgaben von und für andere zu erledigen und bis nächste Woche ist ja auch noch Zeit.

Das heißt du solltest uns vielleicht mal zeigen, wie weit du gekommen bist, was du versucht hast und wo das Problem liegt. Dann können wir dir auch helfen. Wie gesagt, wir sind nicht dafür da die Hausaufgaben anderer zu machen, ein wenig Engagement kann man da schon erwarten.


----------



## Yaslaw (28. April 2011)

Und noch ein Tipp

Arrays oder Listen.
Dann einfach eine Schleife über die Zeilen und darin eine über die Spalten. Das ist schon der ganez Trick.


----------



## SE (28. April 2011)

Moment mal : diese Aufgabe *du hast recht sie ist SEHR einfach* soll über deine Prüfungszulassung entscheiden ? In welchem Fach und nach wie viel Jahren denn bitte ? Weil wenn du diese Aufgabe alleine noch nicht hinbekommst dann wirst du die Prüfung sicher auch nicht schaffen ...

Eigentlich ganz einfach : ne Klasse von JApplet ableiten ... n JPanel adden ... und darauf die Tabelle mit zwei in einander geschachtelten Schleifen. Dazu noch n JTextField für die Eingabe und n JButton der dann die Tabelle neu generiert.
Wobei : als Applet mit beliebiger größe ? ... Nur mit nem JScrollPane möglich ...


----------

